# Breite Schuhe für Flat Pedals



## MarteG94 (2. November 2020)

Moin moin,

ich plane, in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen und hab mir auch schon ein passendes Bike ausgeguckt.
Jedoch habe ich schon im Alltag Probleme, dank Platt- und Spreizfuß, passende Schuhe zu finden.

Nach längerer Suche habe ich mich aufgrund der überwiegenden Empfehlungen für die Five Ten Freerider entschieden.
Leider sind die jedoch auch 1,5 Nummern größer immer noch zu eng und ich halte es keine viertel Stunde in ihnen aus.

Als noch breiter wurden nur die Five Ten Impact VXi und die Specialized 2FO angepriesen, 
jedoch sind die nirgendwo mehr in meiner Größe zu finden.

Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge für mich? 
Ohne passende Schuhe brauch ich mir nämlich gar nicht erst n Bike zulegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MG


----------



## Adieu (2. November 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gakul (2. November 2020)

Giro Riddance oder Northwave Clan kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## WiehenLula (11. Januar 2021)

MarteG94 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich plane, in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen und hab mir auch schon ein passendes Bike ausgeguckt.
> Jedoch habe ich schon im Alltag Probleme, dank Platt- und Spreizfuß, passende Schuhe zu finden.
> ...


Habe auch sone beschissene Fußform (Spreiz, Platt, Senk, Hochkant, Diagonal, was es das alles gibt) und ähnliche Befürchtungen. 

Kannst du ein Update geben wies Momentan steht ob ein Schhuh passt?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (11. Januar 2021)

Schau mal bei Shimano. Die sind auch relativ breite finde ich.


----------



## pommes1981 (11. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch extrem breite Füße, rechter Fuß 11mm breiter als der linke, ich hatte mir den Giro Riddance letzten Sommer gekauft, da war gerade genug Platz drin und er ist auch weiter geworden, jedoch ist die Qualität dieses Schuhs nicht so gut wie 5/10, hat gerade mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten, dann war die Sohle durch (Spank Spike Pedal).


----------



## WiehenLula (11. Januar 2021)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch extrem breite Füße, rechter Fuß 11mm breiter als der linke, ich hatte mir den Giro Riddance letzten Sommer gekauft, da war gerade genug Platz drin und er ist auch weiter geworden, jedoch ist die Qualität dieses Schuhs nicht so gut wie 5/10, hat gerade mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten, dann war die Sohle durch (Spank Spike Pedal).


Das mit der Sohle ist doof, weil ich derzeit mit mit normalen Nikes gefahren bin und die haben jetzt ein Loch 🚮.
Und sooo oft bin ich jetzt nicht auf Trails gewesen, was ich dieses Jahr vor hab.


----------



## MarteG94 (13. Januar 2021)

WiehenLula schrieb:


> Habe auch sone beschissene Fußform (Spreiz, Platt, Senk, Hochkant, Diagonal, was es das alles gibt) und ähnliche Befürchtungen.
> 
> Kannst du ein Update geben wies Momentan steht ob ein Schhuh passt?


Hab vorerst aufgehört zu gucken, da mein Bike eh erst Anfang Mai geliefert wird, hab aber von nem Bekannten den Tipp bekommen, mal Wanderschuhe auszuprobieren, vielleicht wäre das ja auch was für dich.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2021)

Probier mal Shimano GR7 bzw GR9, die sind spürbar weiter als 5.10. Shimano immer eine Nummer größer!

Wanderschuhe sind Quatsch. Entweder brauchst du dann extreme Pins, die dir aber die Sohle zerfetzen, oder eine ausgefeilte Fahftechnik, da du nie Grip auf den Pedalen hast. 
Das A und O ist eine griffige Sohle. 

Anprobieren!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. Januar 2021)

WiehenLula schrieb:


> Habe auch sone beschissene Fußform (Spreiz, Platt, Senk, Hochkant, Diagonal, was es das alles gibt)...


...und bin die Giro Jacket II jetzt den Sommer und Herbst gefahren - passen in meiner eigentlichen Größe grade so, bei Kälte mit dickeren Socken sind die Füße aber sofort eisig, weil doch etwas zu eng. Die Sohle sieht allerdings aus wie am ersten Tag (Reverse Escape Flats, die haben allerdings auch keine Pins mit Gewinde), Grip war immer gut.
Bin jetzt ne Größe nach oben gegangen, war beim Trockentest gut, parallel probier ich's mal mit den Shimano GR7.

Kann hier mal bescheid geben.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Januar 2021)

MarteG94 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich plane, in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen und hab mir auch schon ein passendes Bike ausgeguckt.
> Jedoch habe ich schon im Alltag Probleme, dank Platt- und Spreizfuß, passende Schuhe zu finden.
> ...


Hattest du auch tatsächlich die ganz normalen Fiveten Freerider anprobiert?
Weil die Freerider Pro sind ne Katastrophe, die sind mir auch viel zu schmal.
Bevor du auf Wanderschuhe gehst, würde ich vllt mal normale Skateschuhe probieren. Z.B. Vans, DC, Etnies,...

Wenn's wirklich was stabiles sein soll, dann unter Zustiegsschuhe oder Approachschuhe schauen. Die sind Vorderfußbereich sehr schwach profiliert was gut für die Pins ist und die Sohle ist dort vorne auch nicht zu dick, was für ein gutes Gegühl sorgt. Auserdem sind sie meist bis vorne hin geschnürt, weswegen man sie sehr gut auch an breite Füße anpassen kann!
Breite Schuhe macht hier zB Hanwag
Von FiveTen gibts zB auch den Guide Tennie da weiß ich aber nicht wie der ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflo72 (22. Mai 2021)

Kennt hier jemand den O Neal Sender bzw. das Pro Modell mit Boa Sytem? Soll angeblich gut für breite Füsse geeignet sein und ist vergleichsweise günstig zu haben. Aber wie Verarbeitung und Grip sind, das weiss ich nicht. Hatte kürzlich den Freerider Pro bestellt, da kam ich kaum rein mit meinen Entenfüssen. und ich kaufe schon immer 42 statt 41 (welche ich aufgrund der Fusslänge eigentlich bräuchte). Meine alten 5/10 Impact aus der Prä-Adidas Ära in 42 haben noch super gepasst, waren aber sehr umständlich anzuziehen....


----------



## bloodymarry (22. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte die *Fizik Gravita Sensor Flat* zum probieren da. Die waren schön breit vorne. Habe normal in den meisten Schuhen nicht genug platz. Die gehen aber zurück, da sie an der Fersenkappe sehr hart sind und das mein Achilles-Sehnen-Ansatz gar nicht leiden kann.


----------



## joergrue (23. Mai 2021)

Moin.Der Guide Tennie fällt im vorderen Fußbereich trotz Schnürung bis fast zur Zehenspitze im Vergleich zum Freerider recht schmal aus (habe beide)...und man hat immer irgendwie das Gefühl vom Pedal zu rutschen.Bei mir ist der Tennie nur noch ein Wanderschuh.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Mai 2021)

*bömp*
Hatte hier jemand mal einen Vergleich seiner Schuhe mit einem FiveTen TrailCross? Bzw. mehrere Schuhe untereinander im Vergleich?

Seitdem ich Barfußschuhe habe, mag ich meine FiveTen Freerider Pro nicht mehr anziehen, da spüre ich sofort, wie mein großer Zeh nach innen gedrückt wird. Muss mich also nach neuen umschauen.
Mit den Barfußschuhen kann ich sogar halbwegs mit dem MTB fahren, aber allzu ruppig (oder feucht!) sollte es nicht werden, dafür ist die Sohle dann zu ungrippig.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juni 2021)

Für Shimano habe ich folgende Beschreibung ihrer Leisten gefunden:








						LEISTENTECHNOLOGIE | SHIMANO GEAR | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Für eine engere Beziehung zwischen Menschen, Natur und Rädern. Wir glauben fest daran, dass wir mit leistungsfähigen Rädern eine bessere Welt für die Zukunft erschaffen können. Wir möchten alle Menschen dazu inspirieren, unsere Produkte im Alltag und an allen Orten, die sie mit ihnen erreichen...




					bike.shimano.com
				




Anscheinend fokussieren die sich eher auf Volumen bzw. Umfang anstatt auf Breite, d.h. die Zehenbox wächst auch in die Höhe. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist muss man wohl selber ausprobieren. 🤔


----------



## derflo72 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich habe gerade die ION Scrub bekommen, die in 43 (also eine Nummer größer) genau richtig sitzen, also vorne einen Daumen breit Luft. Sind mit meinem breiten Vorderfuss sehr komfortabel. Wie der Grip auf dem Pedal ist teste ich heute, die Haptik ist gut, Sohle ist steif aber nicht zu steif, etwas härtere Zehenkappe....gefällt mir besser als der Freerider Pro, den ich zuletzt getestet hatte. Auch wenn der Freerider Pro ne 42 war, der hat mich vorne so eingequetscht, dass ich denke, ne 43 hätte es da auch nicht rausgerissen. Der NW Clan war da besser, ging in 42 aber auch zurück, da einen ticken zu eng. Der O Neal Sender Pro war in 42 ausreichend breit, da gefiel mir aber das Boa System gar nicht dran und insgesamt war er eher klobig wie der Five Ten Impact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gima1984 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich trage auch nur noch Barfußschuhe und jetzt durfte der Fizik Gravita Sensor Flat dableiben. Den Vaude Moab Tech All Mountain Radschuhe habe ich auch getestet.
Beide hatte ich eine Nummer größer anprobiert. Beide haben damit gut gepasst und hatten viel Platz für den Vorderfuß.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2021)

derflo72 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Freerider Pro ne 42 war, der hat mich vorne so eingequetscht, dass ich denke, ne 43 hätte es da auch nicht rausgerissen.


Ich hab jetzt mal meine alten Freerider nicht-Pro wieder rausgekramt, die sind vorne spürbar weiter als der neuere Pro. Also fahre ich die jetzt erst mal weiter, bis ich einen neuen gefunden habe. Muss ich halt mal wieder ShoeGoo organisieren, um die Sohle auszubessern. 😬


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Juni 2021)

Mir war der Freerider Pro vorne auch zu eng. Habe es 2 Jahre ausprobiert, weil ich ihn unbedingt fahren wollte. Ein super Schuh. Jetzt fahre ich seit einer Saison einen Leatt DBX 3.0, der ist vorne breiter, damit passt er mir besser, und ist auch ein super Flatpedal Schuh.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. August 2021)

ich häng mich hier mal rein, da ich aktuell große Probleme mit dem linken Fuß habe (Morton Neurom), und im Alltag mit Barfußschuhen recht gut klar komme.
Aber kaum ziehe ich meine FiveTen oder Vaude Flatpedal Schuhe an, gehen ziemlich schnell wieder die Schmerzen los.

Ist es möglich, solche Schuhe nochmal anpassen zu lassen?
Ich wünsche mir einen Barufßschuhe mit FiveTen Sohle  Mir geht es weniger um die Flexibilität, sondern vor allem brauche ich eine sehr sehr große Zehenbox!


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. August 2021)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich häng mich hier mal rein, da ich aktuell große Probleme mit dem linken Fuß habe (Morton Neurom), und im Alltag mit Barfußschuhen recht gut klar komme.
> Aber kaum ziehe ich meine FiveTen oder Vaude Flatpedal Schuhe an, gehen ziemlich schnell wieder die Schmerzen los.
> 
> Ist es möglich, solche Schuhe nochmal anpassen zu lassen?
> Ich wünsche mir einen Barufßschuhe mit FiveTen Sohle  Mir geht es weniger um die Flexibilität, sondern vor allem brauche ich eine sehr sehr große Zehenbox!


Ich „kämpfe „ auch mit Morton Neurom.
Mein Tip:
Shimano Flatpedal Schuhe.
Aber Achtung: Die Schuhe fallen klein aus. Du musst 1 bis 2 Nummern größer tragen. Ich habe normalerweise Größe 46. Bei Shimano 48.

Aktuell fahre ich SH-GR501.

Auch etwas mehr Platz im Zehenbereich haben Northwave Clan Schuhe. Besser 1 Nummer größer kaufen. Bei mir 47 anstatt 46.

Grüße Ingo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. August 2021)

toll, danke! Dann bestell ich sie mir mal zum Anprobieren, danke!


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. August 2021)

LEISTENTECHNOLOGIE | SHIMANO GEAR | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Für eine engere Beziehung zwischen Menschen, Natur und Rädern. Wir glauben fest daran, dass wir mit leistungsfähigen Rädern eine bessere Welt für die Zukunft erschaffen können. Wir möchten alle Menschen dazu inspirieren, unsere Produkte im Alltag und an allen Orten, die sie mit ihnen erreichen...




					bike.shimano.com


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. August 2021)




----------



## Bingo1979 (19. August 2021)

Ich hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig.


----------



## Bingo1979 (19. August 2021)

Die GR501 haben eine sehr flexible Sohle. Die 701 und 901 sind härter. Die Northwave Clan sind ebenfalls härter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. August 2021)

danke! Liegen im Warenkorb, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und einer der Schuhe passt... das ganze ist echt lästig


----------



## Bingo1979 (12. September 2021)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> danke! Liegen im Warenkorb, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und einer der Schuhe passt... das ganze ist echt lästig


Und? Welche Schuhe sind es geworden? Grüße Ingo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2021)

Noch keiner, die haben mich alle nicht so überzeugt, bzw waren nicht so viel besser als mein fiveten. Diesen trage ich jetzt ohne Innensohle, das geht einigermaßen wenn ich nicht zu viel laufe und beim hochtreten Pausen mache. Ich werd sie mal einem Orthopädiemechaniker zeigen, ob er da was optimieren kann. 
Ein ziemlich nerviges Problem


----------



## Arazi (13. September 2021)

Also, ich habe auch einen Senk- und Spreizfuß, weshalb ich eine größere Zehenbox benötige. Nach dem Ausprobieren u.a. von Five Ten Freerider DLX und Specialized 2 FO Roost fiel meine Wahl auf die Vaude AM Moab (Halbschuhe). Sind super bequem, was wohl u.a. auf die gute Passform und das echte Leder zurückzuführen ist. Genügend Platz haben aber alle drei Schuhe geboten. Größe musste ich eine halbe Nummer kleiner als üblich nehmen, sitzen perfekt. Sohle ist herausnehmbar, d.h. man kann auch seine eigenen orthopädischen Einlagen verwenden.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (13. September 2021)

Sowas hilft auch einigermaßen.


----------



## Waldschrat63 (13. September 2021)

Servus mitanand, ich fahre seit Jahren meine Flachen  Lowa GTX. Damit hab ich keinerlei Schmerzen im Fuß. Ich muß dazusagen das ich noch Orthopädie-einlagen trage. Die Kombination taugt mir. Hast du Mal von SQ-lab die Einlagen versucht,die sind auf die Bedürfnisse der Biker abgestimmt. Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. September 2021)

Ich freue mich ja für jeden, der für sich passende Schuhe gefunden hat und damit auch genug Grip hat, aber könnten wir uns darauf einigen, dass Wanderschuhe mit ihrem sehr offenem Profil hier drin eher weniger verloren haben?

Oder schreibt zumindest einen Disclaimer dazu.


----------



## Waldschrat63 (13. September 2021)

@sp00n82  nur Mal für Dumme. Was ist ein disclaimer??


----------



## der Trixxer (13. September 2021)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Noch keiner, die haben mich alle nicht so überzeugt, bzw waren nicht so viel besser als mein fiveten. Diesen trage ich jetzt ohne Innensohle, das geht einigermaßen wenn ich nicht zu viel laufe und beim hochtreten Pausen mache. Ich werd sie mal einem Orthopädiemechaniker zeigen, ob er da was optimieren kann.
> Ein ziemlich nerviges Problem


Hast du auch die Leatt DBX 3.0 probiert, die fahre ich nachdem ich nach 2 Jahren eingesehen habe das der 5.10 Freerider Pro einfach zu eng für mich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. September 2021)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> Servus mitanand, ich fahre seit Jahren meine Flachen  Lowa GTX. Damit hab ich keinerlei Schmerzen im Fuß. Ich muß dazusagen das ich noch Orthopädie-einlagen trage. Die Kombination taugt mir. Hast du Mal von SQ-lab die Einlagen versucht,die sind auf die Bedürfnisse der Biker abgestimmt. Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.


das Problem mit Einlegesohlen (ich hab welche) ist, dass sie ja dazu da sind im vorderen Fuß mehr Spreizung zu geben, was aber nicht geht, weil in keinem Schuh (außer speziellen Barfußschuhen) genügend Platz dafür da ist...

@trixxer: Ja habe ich probiert, aber der war wie gesagt keine so riesige Verbesserung... bzw. ich wollte jetzt erst mal mit dem Mechaniker sprechen, mit welchem Schuh er am besten weiter arbeiten kann! Aber von den 4 bestellten Schuhen fand ich den Shimano oder Northwave noch am bequemsten


----------



## Arazi (13. September 2021)

@Frau Rauscher Welche Vaudes hast Du denn?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2021)

Ich habe diesen hier https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Schuhe/Radschuhe/Moab-All-Mountain-Radschuhe-Halbhoch
aber da experimentiere ich noch mit einer passenden Einlegesohle... 

Zur zeit versuche ich mein Glück mit dem Freerider Pro, den ich als Schuh eigentlich sehr gern mag...


----------



## Arazi (14. September 2021)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen hier https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Schuhe/Radschuhe/Moab-All-Mountain-Radschuhe-Halbhoch
> aber da experimentiere ich noch mit einer passenden Einlegesohle...
> 
> Zur zeit versuche ich mein Glück mit dem Freerider Pro, den ich als Schuh eigentlich sehr gern mag...



Ah, ok. Ich habe diesen, kann ich vom Comfort her nur empfehlen: https://ebike-mtb.com/vaude-am-moab-schuhe-test/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2021)

danke für den Tipp! Ich kann mir den ja mal anschauen  Scheint sich ja schön auszulatschen


----------



## Arazi (14. September 2021)

Sieht so aus...  Ist halt' schon ein Unterschied, dass es sich um echtes Leder handelt. Der Freerider DLX und der Specialized waren von der Passform wie gesagt auch gut, aber der Vaude war mit Abstand am bequemsten. Einzig die Zunge drückte etwas unbequem, aber das war auch nur bei der Anprobe so, die wird im Einsatz auch flexibler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. September 2021)

Waldschrat63 schrieb:


> @sp00n82  nur Mal für Dumme. Was ist ein disclaimer??


In diesem Zusammenhang hier so eine Art Erwähnung, dass es sich eben um einen Wanderschuh handelt, mit dem man persönlich zwar zurechtkommt, der aber aufgrund des unterschiedlichen Einsatzzweckes vermutlich nicht für jeden geeignet sein wird.


----------



## Drahtacus (15. September 2021)

Ich habe auch einen (zwei!) breiten und hohen Fuss. Ich fahre schon lange den älteren Adidas Terrex Trailcross. Der passt wirklich gut und hat ordentlich platz in der Toebox. 





seit ein Paar Monaten ist der Etnies Vulc MID x Rad dazugekommen. auch hier ist ordentlich platz im Schuh. Die sohle hat allerdings etwas mehr flex als die des Adidas.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. September 2021)

danke! Den Adidas wollte ich mir auch mal ansehen! Mach ich mal!


----------



## Drahtacus (15. September 2021)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> danke! Den Adidas wollte ich mir auch mal ansehen! Mach ich mal!


Mach das mal. Ich trage im Alltag viel meine Merrel Barfusschuhe. Mit dem Adidas komme ich sehr gut zu recht. Der hat allerdings recht viel und stbile sohle. Beim Radfahren finde ich das allerdings passend. Auch im schwierigen Gelände oder wenn das Rad mal kurz getragen werden muss bist du damit ganz gut unterwegs. Ich habe sogar schon eine Tageswanderung in der Eifel da drin gemacht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. September 2021)

super, das hört sich schonmal gut an... im Alltag komme ich zur Zeit nur mit Barfußschuhen klar, von Merell habe ich auch einen.
Die bräuchts einfach mit einer Stealth-Sohle


----------

